# Como construyo unos monitores para estudio?



## israelect (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola , soy nuevo en este foro , he estado echando un vistazo por hay y he visto varias cosas sobre parlantes y cajas , pero nada de filtros o lo que lleva dentro un monitor ¿
alguien me podria decir si no existe una guia paso-a-paso sobre como construir unos monitores de estudio de buena calidad? .he visto alguno por internet pero no se ajusta a lo que busco

Afradecimientos de antemano


----------



## detrakx (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola israelect. 
mis primeros proyectos se basaron en armar monitores para mezcla.
Lamentablemente no basta con una sola cosa, el sistema completo es el que pone la condicion de la calidad final. 
Como consejo te puedo decir que necesitas conseguir parlantes decentes de buena respuesta en frecuencia la potencia no es un factor importante ya que lo que se busca es buena calidad de sonido.
Por otro lado el diseño de la caja tiene que ser el correcto o mas apropiado para dichos parlantes. y luego los filtros, preamplificadores y etapa de potencia.

Para medir parlantes y armar cajas aca tenes:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

para armar preamplificadores, eq y filtros aca tenes:
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/filters.htm

Fabricas de parlantes en argentina:
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/
http://www.audifan.com.ar/
http://www.jahro.com.ar/

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

Mira este post, te puede dar una idea. El procedimiento de desarrollo es como comenta detrakx.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/altavoces-high-end-bajo-coste-4821/


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 4, 2010)

Y doy fe que esos filtros pasabojos y pasa altos, cortan muy bien en las frecuencias para las cuales uno las diseñe, en especial si utiliza resistencia con porcentaje del %1.
Cito el enlace http://www.linkwitzlab.com/filters.htm.

Muy parecido al circuito que aparece en el libro de Savant.


----------

